# General Scholarships



## Perlanthesis (Oct 30, 2020)

Anybody got any advice here?

I currently estimated to owe about $5000ish (not counting any extra financial aid and scholarships) to Trevecca Nazarene University before I officially transfer over to the college. I told my dad and he lectured me for two hours that he was not gonna help me pay $5000 for my education per semster (even though he used $6000 to buy a forty inch tv). I undertand though that we own a small business and don't make much on a good day. Financial issues lead to _many many _arguments. Nobody really can care or have time for cosemtology when there is a pandemic going on so...

I've applied for about fifteen personal outside scholarship but I have not a hint of luck or reply back. Do any of you have an alternatives you might suggest (no loans) or obscure scholarships or websites that not as many people apply to so I have a fighting chance? I need options but I'm in a bit of a time crunch.

Hoping for replies soon


----------



## KindaSnob! (Nov 15, 2020)

I'm not really capable of giving you advice since i'm preparing for college too and i'm living in different country. But i wanna say i wish good luck for you... You must worry a lot about this matter right now. I hope you will get scholarship from somewhere! You can do it!


----------



## 558663 (Aug 9, 2020)

I live in Canada so I can't really speak on any obscure scholarships, but I can suggest some things. For scholarships, you can use search engines to look for ones that fit your circumstances. Usually smaller scholarships aren't as competitive. If Trevecca has internal scholarships, then try applying for those. Maybe you can try asking around for more resources on scholarships, like any organizations that you're a part of.

I searched a bit more about scholarships in the US and this is what I found. It might be useful for you: https://studentaid.gov/understand-aid/types/scholarships

If you are open to it and aren't already doing so, I would suggest doing a part-time job. There are a lot of remote options now if you look on job search websites.

Good luck and I hope that everything goes well!


----------



## ImpossibleHunt (May 30, 2020)

I looked on the Trevecca Nazarene University website, and I found a list of scholarships.
I’m assuming that you’ve already applied for those? I wouldn’t be too surprised, as that would be the first place I’d look.

I did some more digging, and I found a website called Careeronestop, it is sponsored by the US Department of Labour. The website has over 8,000 financial aid and bursary opportunities. We have a similar thing in Canada, and that’s where I got one of my scholarships from. If I were you, I’d apply for the smaller scholarships first (the ones that go for around $500). They have less competition over them, so even if you don’t have the best grades, you would still have a chance.

But here is another tip. Don’t rush into anything that you aren’t prepared for. $5000 is a lot of money.
If you need to, just take a couple of years to work in order to save up. Or do as I did for my first couple of years and split up the courses (if you are able to) so that each semester won’t be as costly. It might take longer for you to graduate, but you won’t be drowning in debt.


----------



## ESFJMouse (Oct 13, 2020)

I can't really comment on scholarships in regards to cosmetology. However, the pandemic will end (one day). Maybe in the summer of 2021, or maybe in 2-3 more years. If that is what you want to do consider that life is long, and this is a short-term setback. If you can find a way to attend classes very slowly you can pay it off at your own rate while working.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Sounds like they're just taking your money. If you can't afford the tuition then you'll need your parents to help you pay it. Otherwise don't go and cancel your admittance. Don't do something dumb like putting yourself into debt to go to a religious school. That's a waste of time and money then.


----------



## Perlanthesis (Oct 30, 2020)

Merry_Sweet94 said:


> Tbh, I have no clue, man.


Did you never apply for scholarships?


----------



## Mamelelen (Oct 6, 2021)

I can't give you advice, since I'm preparing for college myself and live in another country. I moved there of my own free will to enter my favorite specialty. But I want to wish you good luck. You're probably worried a lot about this situation right now. I can advise you Top Anthropology Scholarships for 2021-2022 - Lists of Scholarships. There are a lot of different scholarships on this site, which helped me personally to get out of the mud where I was. I hope they help you too, and I will be glad if I help you.


----------



## 497882 (Nov 6, 2017)

Perlanthesis said:


> Anybody got any advice here?
> 
> I currently estimated to owe about $5000ish (not counting any extra financial aid and scholarships) to Trevecca Nazarene University before I officially transfer over to the college. I told my dad and he lectured me for two hours that he was not gonna help me pay $5000 for my education per semster (even though he used $6000 to buy a forty inch tv). I undertand though that we own a small business and don't make much on a good day. Financial issues lead to _many many _arguments. Nobody really can care or have time for cosemtology when there is a pandemic going on so...
> 
> ...


Do you have a loan forgiveness program? If not I would see if they let you pay it in pieces even though 5000$ is not really a lot of money. As I heard of students stuck with 10x that or more.


----------

